# 1965 black schwinn stingray deluxe



## kstarkusa

well I thought the people of the cabe  should see an original untouch  1965 black stingray


----------



## kstarkusa




----------



## n2stuff

Sweet. The holy grail of Rays. Is it missing the front brake?


----------



## kstarkusa

I have the front brake for it, the scripted schwinn brake


----------



## ratdaddy

I have one also.but no chainguard.


----------



## ratdaddy

how many black ones are out there


----------



## n2stuff

ratdaddy said:


> how many black ones are out there




About 5 I think?


----------



## kstarkusa

I thought there was about four black stingray which mine is the only deluxe stingray with a standard frame


----------



## Sambikeman

That's Super Cool


----------



## Baldy Jeff

Here's a few pics of an all original KB I bought yrs ago.  Also have a '65, but need to find the pics. There's a lot more than 4-5 out there.


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Baldy Jeff, one word......."Killer"


----------



## stoney

OK guys, forgive me for what I am going to say. I'm 62 years old and I grew up with these bikes. The black Stingrays are cool, I've never seen one before.  BUT, they just don't look right to me. To me Stingray's have to be the flamboyant colors. Again, the black is cool.


----------



## Bender

Stoney... I hear ya... i'm 64  and grew up in the stingray frenzy .... The Schwinn dealer was right down the street from my dads shop so I was there frequently ... candies and metallics were king of the muscle cars in the early 60s , Schwinn was still using lacquired.. Black was available , but not popular with kids... I guess it depended on who picked out the bike


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

"I guess it depended on who picked out the bike"

I agree, I have talked to probably 5 or 6 original owners of Schwinn's and all but one said they went to buy a bike and "this is what they had"   Myself I poured over the catalogs and knew exactly what I wanted and would not have settled for anything else. Maybe it depended on how bike desperate you were.


----------



## Bender

schwinnbikebobb said:


> "I guess it depended on who picked out the bike"
> 
> I agree, I have talked to probably 5 or 6 original owners of Schwinn's and all but one said they went to buy a bike and "this is what they had"   Myself I poured over the catalogs and knew exactly what I wanted and would not have settled for anything else. Maybe it depended on how bike desperate you were.


----------



## Bender

Bender said:


> [/QUOTE there was always a big push at Schwinn around Christmas time ... if it was no surprise then you went with mommy and picked out what you wanted ... but if it was a surprise !!.. your dad went and picked it up ..  and it possibly could be black ...


----------



## ratdaddy

here's my black 65.I thought about trading it to someone that would do something with it.have crank frame sissybar.trade for krate


----------



## Will08

ratdaddy said:


> here's my black 65.I thought about trading it to someone that would do something with it.have crank frame sissybar.trade for krate
> 
> View attachment 440694



Still have this


----------



## ratdaddy

yep.its on ebay.but yes I still have it


----------



## Bender

ratdaddy said:


> yep.its on ebay.but yes I still have it



 Do you have the item number ?.... I want to take a peek


----------



## Tammy

I'm going insane trying to figure out if the black stingray 1965 is a myth or a dealer hack!? I've been told no there is no black stingray from 1965. Only colorful ones. I've been told my grandpa's 1965 black schwinn stingray is not an all original stingray but a typhoon with stingray guard. And late 70's seat. Does anyone on here know if the myth is real? Is it possible to have a so called very rare black 1965 all original stingray? Am I going to give my grandpa bad news or are we in possession of something schwinn enthusiast say doesn't exist? Some say there were only 5 or 6 made and others say its not true never happened from a schwinn manufacturer. Only by dealers who converted the typhoon and put stingray parts on. Please someone help me figure this out!


----------



## 60sstuff

The Black Stingrays.

They are real. I researched these Black Stingrays as far as I could after I bought mine on Jan. 11, 2005. It seems most of them ( I knew of about 5 or 6 at the time) came out of Tulsa, Oklahoma area. 
I spoke to an old Schwinn dealer friend of mine back then and he recalled Schwinn doing a "consumer survey" in certain stores down south on the Black Stingrays.
Remember, Schwinn tried the Black Stingrays again with the 66 Fastbacks.

My Deluxe came with the 2 speed blue band kick-back rear hub and front caliper brake. Dated CA***** March 10, 1965.
Fork is dated 3+5
Crank is SA-1-65

Chris.


----------



## stoney

WOAH, I take back what I said in the thread that Stingrays didn't quite look right in black. I said they had to be the flamboyant colors. This bike is gorgeous. You converted me. What a beauty.


----------



## Darren Brown

I was able to get the one pictured here from Rat Daddy. It is almost done,I cleaned it to within an inch of it's life.It is a little rougher than I would normally have,but I am just 100% stoked to have it. Has a gold Deep Tufted Accessory Seat on it,which goes with the faded silver-glo grips and flag valve covers. I even have an old gold metalflake cable for the front. I will post pix when it is complete,but here it is for now. If anyone has an original paint guard,please stand up...


----------



## GTs58

Tammy said:


> I'm going insane trying to figure out if the black stingray 1965 is a myth or a dealer hack!? I've been told no there is no black stingray from 1965. Only colorful ones. I've been told my grandpa's 1965 black schwinn stingray is not an all original stingray but a typhoon with stingray guard. And late 70's seat. Does anyone on here know if the myth is real? Is it possible to have a so called very rare black 1965 all original stingray? Am I going to give my grandpa bad news or are we in possession of something schwinn enthusiast say doesn't exist? Some say there were only 5 or 6 made and others say its not true never happened from a schwinn manufacturer. Only by dealers who converted the typhoon and put stingray parts on. Please someone help me figure this out!View attachment 656559 View attachment 656560
> 
> View attachment 656561




I'll have to say that there were some Black Sting Rays produced but Grandpa's example appears to have been a Typhoon that was somewhat converted. All Sting Rays had the chrome fork crown and chrome S-2's. The regular Typhoon came with enameled S-2's and neither regular or deluxe had a chrome fork crown. Grandpa's bike is missing the Schwinn Quality decal on the seat tube and fork darts for some reason but has the other markings in good condition.


----------



## BLAKE LEE

kstarkusa said:


> well I thought the people of the cabe  should see an original untouch  1965 black stingray
> View attachment 428136 View attachment 428135 View attachment 428134 View attachment 428132 View attachment 428133 View attachment 428131 View attachment 428130 View attachment 428129



My Black 65 that someone painted over. Has the wrong wheels and is missing the chainguard.


----------



## popmachines

I am looking for a original paint black Stingray bicycle. I have a original paint red Superb Deluxe Stingray and some cash to trade toward it. Call (419) 566-8401


----------



## popmachines

I am looking for a original factory black paint Stingray bicycle. I have a original paint red Super Deluxe Stingray and some cash to trade for it. Call (419) 566-8401 or e-mal to  popmachines@hotmail.com


----------



## popmachines

I have a very nice red Super Deluxe and a very nice red Deluxe Stingray to trade toward a black stingray.  (419) 566-8401  or popmachines@hotmail.com


----------



## BLAKE LEE

BLAKE LEE said:


> View attachment 826405
> My Black 65 that someone painted over. Has the wrong wheels and is missing the chainguard.


----------



## phantom

Mine was originally green&yellow


----------



## SRay

60sstuff said:


> View attachment 656897 The Black Stingrays.
> 
> They are real. I researched these Black Stingrays as far as I could after I bought mine on Jan. 11, 2005. It seems most of them ( I knew of about 5 or 6 at the time) came out of Tulsa, Oklahoma area.
> I spoke to an old Schwinn dealer friend of mine back then and he recalled Schwinn doing a "consumer survey" in certain stores down south on the Black Stingrays.
> Remember, Schwinn tried the Black Stingrays again with the 66 Fastbacks.
> 
> My Deluxe came with the 2 speed blue band kick-back rear hub and front caliper brake. Dated CA***** March 10, 1965.
> Fork is dated 3+5
> Crank is SA-1-65
> 
> Chris.
> 
> View attachment 656898
> 
> View attachment 656899
> 
> View attachment 656900
> 
> View attachment 656901
> 
> View attachment 656902



Is this bike for sale?


----------



## krateman

The seat on Tammy's bike bears a tag that is a post-'70 tag. It does not have the patent number on it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Were there black typhoon middleweight frames or were all stingray and typhoon frames the same? It's my understanding that typhoon models in 64  and 65 were able to be bought in black...


----------



## GrayGhost

kstarkusa said:


> I have the front brake for it, the scripted schwinn brake



I have a 1970 Schwinn Apple Krate I am looking for a sissybar for it but I am interested in selling it.


----------

